# Finance in Marriage



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

I realized how finances affects couples, how they handle their money when they're single is way different now that they're married. My friend told me that she's having a hard time to paying their bills because her husband just lost his job.. because of global crises. And her salary (she's a teller at dept. store) is not enough to sustain their daily needs plus to pay their bills.

She can't blame him because he did not want that to happen.. that he has no control on things like these.. but it's almost 4 months now since he lost his job and they have a 3 yr old son.. and he's healthy. Her husband is looking for job but he's having a hard time.. now he's just staying at home taking care of their child and their house. He becomes the house husband now.

Then I, being her friend was not able to give her advices, because I'm still single though I also give money to my parents.. but I'm not like her that's the only breadwinner on their family. So I printed some articles and gave it to her to give her ideas and also guidance on her problems. And this is one of them: Losing a Job and Saving Your Marriage


----------



## Unit4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Knowing a couple who are barely hanging on during a 2 years unemployment streak, I would urge folks to be humble. Its a pity how many higher paying jobs are being lost in this recession and its forcing many to accept positions in retail, etc, that pay a third, a quarter, even maybe a sixth of what the unemployed person used to make. But personally I wouldn't hesitate to at least be part time in a job like this, unless I were sure a new job was a realistic proposition w/in 6 months.

The fact that big drops in income are likely for a bunch of people these days makes saving for that day all the more important. What's also sad to me is how the "unemployment" rate doesn't care if a banker, plumber, carpenter, works at Starbucks or anything else.


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Unit4, thanks for the reply..
You're right, humbleness is important in this situation.. she understands him a lot.. and thankfully, he found one and is having his interview tom.. hopefully he gets it now. 
They just have to support each other, and be more open on their situation.. and I'm glad they're doing well. He's an IT Consultant that's why he's having a hard time to accept lower paying jobs.. and hopefully he'll get this one. ray:


----------



## DepressedInVirginia (Jul 15, 2009)

I understand about money problems. I am going through that right now. I worked for a bank but now I work for a hotel. My husband is not in work. We have looked everywhere for him a job but we cannot find one. Also, when he gets a job he cant keep it! We have food stamps for food but my income just pays all the bills. I understand about being humble as well. Humbleness in this time is important!


----------



## Lilly_daddy (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow it's really sobering to read all the troubles going on. Down Here North of the border they say that our economy is bouncing back and they expect some good economic growth as soon as the end of this year. I'm hurting for you all. It's a definite trying period and yes you do need to really look at the big picture. Makes me really appreciate what I have right now.


----------

